# Dwarf baby tears (HC)



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Does any one have some HC (give or sell)? I need some so I can finish my new aqua escape...


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I think foreverknight jason has some. oh wait they might be HM(just baby tears).


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have a very small amount that I am trying to grow out. I can spare a nickel sized clump if you want to spread it out and grow it in.


----------

